# Paid SPAM: 21" Balance AL-750 Hard Tail Mountain Bike



## ChronoFish (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am putting up my 21" Balance HT al-750 for sale on ebay. I'm the second owner and have had it since 1997. The add goes live at 7pm (PDT) tonight.

Starting bid at $0 with no reserve. $50 for shipping (or free local pickup - Rhode Island).









I have many more pictures if you'd like to see them.

Thank you,
CF


----------



## ChronoFish (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's my Balance al750 which I will be parting with soon:









It needs some work (primarily new shock and new rear grip-shift) but it will be great when it hits the trail again.

-CF


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a link to the ad:

21" Balance AL-750 Hard Tail Mountain Bike - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

Good luck CF!


----------

